
Unabomber's Manifesto(Industrial Society and Its Future) - eruditely
https://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-srv/national/longterm/unabomber/manifesto.text.htm
======
evilturnip
Wow, the section “the psychology of modern leftism” is pretty much point for
point criticism of the modern left by the modern right.

Were those critiques in the air at the time or was he just a nascent
conservative?

~~~
SamReidHughes
There's a pattern of left-leaning mathematician he fits into, that I also see
in some other mathematicians, one example being LKY and probably his son.
People who would have equality of outcome as a goal, but see through the
bullshit, aren't inclined to play along with it, are smart enough to
understand concepts of trade-offs and incentives, and stay tied to reality
instead of drifting off into a world of words and analogies. They look kind of
right wing, but they'd support an inheritance tax that real right wingers
would oppose.

------
maxharris
Please don't reward violence by posting this. The ideas in this manifesto led
its author to kill.

His victims deserve better from us.

~~~
krapp
>The ideas in this manifesto led its author to kill.

So did the ideas in the Declaration of Independence. Asimov's Foundation
trilogy inspired violence. And the Catcher in the Rye. And the Bible.

Let's not pretend many of the concepts in this manifesto haven't become
mainstream within the tech community. Many here would agree with the premise
that modern technological society (specifically the web) has done more harm to
humanity than good, would agree with its criticisms of leftist and PC
ideology, and that effecting meaningful change within the existing corrupt
systems of government is impossible.

This manifesto has shaped modern tech culture and politics in profound ways
and it does no good not to acknowledge the degree to which many here would
agree with it in principle. It should be read and it should be discussed
openly.

